# New Decal Girl Skin (Carbon)



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

So I had the original Decal Girl skin and got a wild hair and decided to try out the 3cap one out...I didn't like the material and the adhesive was too strong to easily reposition...so I ordered another DG skin. Here's some pics. I wanted a more basic design and this suits both my want to have a darker face AND keeps the design simple.







Harm


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I like that one.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I really like the skin. Also, congrats on getting 100 posts.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Tha't a really striking skin!

Dots Grey would also go well with those covers..


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice looking skin!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

That's beautiful, my brother would love it (he loves Carbon Fiber)


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting - this looks really nice 'in person'.  I have been considering this skin, for the same reasons that you posted:  dark skin, but not too distracting.

I couldn't get a true sense of whether I would like this from looking at the DecalGirl site.  These pictures have definitely made this skin move up on my list.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice. I've tried other brands myself, but always wind up back with DecalGirl myself.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice, nothin' girly about that one.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I love it! very pretty!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

very nice!


----------

